# When is summer coming?



## safeinsanity (Apr 21, 2021)

I can almost feel it!  😀 .. Oh wait, it's snowing again. 🙄


----------



## Ozzy47 (Apr 21, 2021)

Yeah, I can’t wait for the hot weather.


----------



## mist (Apr 21, 2021)

It’s already warm here 🥵


----------



## safeinsanity (Apr 22, 2021)

Ozzy47 said:


> Yeah, I can’t wait for the hot weather.


I don't like it hot, but I will settle for warm! 😁


----------



## safeinsanity (Apr 22, 2021)

mist said:


> It’s already warm here 🥵


Too hot already eh?   Where do you live @mist ?


----------



## mist (Apr 22, 2021)

safeinsanity said:


> Too hot already eh?   Where do you live @mist ?


England 🇬🇧


----------



## Gemma (Apr 24, 2021)

Scotland has been basking in glorious sunshine for the past 3 days - that's probably our sunshine quota for the year. I fully expect the remainder of 2021 to be rain, wind, ice, snow, or hail with maybe a few days where we experience all 5 in a day


----------



## safeinsanity (Apr 28, 2021)

Gemma said:


> Scotland has been basking in glorious sunshine for the past 3 days - that's probably our sunshine quota for the year. I fully expect the remainder of 2021 to be rain, wind, ice, snow, or hail with maybe a few days where we experience all 5 in a day


Do you ever get a hot summer?


----------



## Gemma (Apr 29, 2021)

safeinsanity said:


> Do you ever get a hot summer?


Rarely, our usual summer temperatures max out at 28°C (82.4°F) but are more commonly a few degrees lower. We occasionally have slightly higher but nothing extreme.


----------

